

Check if someone or your neighbor is stealing your wi-fi - rajeelkp
http://www.labofweb.com/how-to-find-if-someone-else-is-stealing-your-wifi/

======
mb_72
Eh? Two options: 1) you leave your wifi unsecured intentionally, and are hence
willing to have bandwidth 'stolen' OR 2) you use WEP (I know, I know) etc or
MAC address limiting to restrict access

Also, my modem's admin mode lists active connections, and can log activity.

So what was the point of this article again? Detection of use != prevention
(as claimed by the writer)

